
Next Step Mars or the Moon? - georgeecollins
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/time-to-choose-between-the-moon-and-mars-or-nasa-isnt-going-anywhere/
======
PaulHoule
Moon. It seems almost impossible to get people to Mars alive unless the moon
is used to get experience.

